# racedriver GRID hangs at "loading screen"



## cipher1729 (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm trying to run GRID on my Windows 7 Home Basic PC.
Core i3 2.4 Ghz/3 GB RAM/512 MB ATI card.

The game boots up just fine..and I can see the Grid icon and then it asks me to press enter which I do. But after that , the screen displays a 'loading screen'. And the thing keeps on loading for forever and ever and nothing happens.
What could be wrong?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Cipher,

What is the model of your ATI card? 
You just mentioned how much RAM it has so this information would be helpful.

Also have you tried doing a full reinstall of the game? Use Revo it's the best program for this (download from my signature).

MAKE SURE YOU UPDATE YOUR ATI DRIVERS. 

This is a common cause of this problem - people using old drivers.

Cheers.


----------

